# Unpaid Bill from previous trip



## denna021 (Jan 4, 2012)

I lived in the US for a year a few years back and I'm thinking of making a return trip, just for a vacation. I have just realised, going through my old US stuff that I have an unpaid hospital bill (nothing serious - $110 - just the registration fee I think - long story short: I split my head open on christmas eve, went to the hospital, filled in some papers, waited 4 hours, and just went home without seeing a doctor) - Im not sure how to pay this off now, but I'm just wondering whether this will be attached to my visa in some way when and if I return to the US?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The hospital will have turned this over to a collection agency after 180 days on the books. Going by the dollar amount you posted it can be charged off or sitting and collecting fees/interest. Please do not believe the 7-year-rule which is a nice rumor floating around. Will immigration be involved - no. Is there a moral obligation to settle the bill - your call.


----------



## denna021 (Jan 4, 2012)

twostep said:


> The hospital will have turned this over to a collection agency after 180 days on the books. Going by the dollar amount you posted it can be charged off or sitting and collecting fees/interest. Please do not believe the 7-year-rule which is a nice rumor floating around. Will immigration be involved - no. Is there a moral obligation to settle the bill - your call.


Thanks for the reply - I should probably look to settle it really, I think initially I was just a bit angry I was charged for filling out some papers and not being seen too by a Dr.

Cheers


----------

